# 2001 Sentra SE 3.5 engine swap



## Guest (Sep 28, 2002)

My father owns a 2001 Sentra SE (performance package) and is looking at options for an engine swap. While the SR20DET is the obvious first choice, we've also been considering trying for a VQ35DE from an Altima 3.5 or Maxima. The idea being that the 3.5 will provide a smoother power band, and more low-end grunt. I know that the 3.5 will certainly be the more expensive and complex of the two options due to its size, but perhaps by moving as much to the trunk as possible we'll be able to find the room. The question is just what sort of mount and chassis mods will be required (including possibly stiffer springs for the added weight) and would a Maxima six speed work better than the stock 5?


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

*Motor Whoes*

Bro to be honest with you, a VQ motor by itself will cost in the ladder end $3,000.00 by itself. You would be forced to use the VQ tranny because the VQ35 would twist the SR20 tranny like a candy cane if you EVER stomped on the go pedal ONE-TIME. Plus it cound never mount up to a VQ. A bunch of guys are doing swaps, YES, but they are staying in the same size/weight class (basically) just adding a turbo maybe 15-25 additional pounds added weight for all parts. Look at this for a minute, I have a 227hp VQ A33. The B15 SR turbo is rated at 230hp (black top). You have squashed my STOCK NO MODS this is all STOCK! Some bolt ons and you may be in the ladder end of 250hp! I AM NOT A MOTOR EXPERT OR PRO JUST ASK THE GUYS HERE THAT KNOW WHO I AM! I would bet you though ALL of them would agree with me! Your dad might spend 12 grand getting a VQ into a B15 (parts & labor) on a 20 grand car? Do NOT take this as I am hating on it I have a B15 too So I can pop both hoods side by side and look at what ALL is involved  . Get a black top SR20DET, harness, & ECU it will mount right up to your current tranny will NOT really screw up your cars weight ratio at all and I think at MAXIMUM you will spend about 4 Grand $$$. You would be known as "The-Man" that made a wiser choice! Mail me at home it you want some engine shop links that sell these motors. [email protected] Greg.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2002)

*SR20DET swap*

Supposing we did go through an SR20DET conversion, what would options be for a 6-speed tranny? Perhaps import an S15 Slivia tranny despite it's rear drive layout? Or maybe a QR25 Spec V tranny would mate? Though, I know that tranny has a huge jump from 2nd to 3rd that would probably cause some massive lag. I kinda worry about the stock 5's power handling and also about everyday driveability with the turbo engine. Also, does anyone know of a good import shop that could reliably do these conversions in the upper midwest, preferably in the Minneapolis area?


----------



## mkeelin (Jul 26, 2002)

GO WITH THE TURBO ! I HAVE A G20 WITH A SR20DE THAT I MADE TURBO AND SWAPED A FIVE SPEED IN. I WILL NEVER GO BACK! IT WOULD BE CHEAPER AND EASIER IF YOU GOT A TURBO KIT AND PUT THAT ON YOUR MOTOR YOU HAVE NOW. OR YOU COULD GET A USED DET WITH WHO KNOWS HOW MANY MILES ON IT AND PUT THAT IN YOUR CAR BUT ITS ALOT OF WORK. EITHER WAY ITS GOING TO BE SOME WORK. GOOD LUCK!


----------

